# Interesting computer generated scenarios



## CJH1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Is it just me or does anybody else think those computer generated worst case scenarios are a little off? The last one I remember was showing the guy from rygard topping that tree and having the tree buck him off falling to his demise with his brains splattering on the ground. I'm not saying I don't find those little what ifs' entertaining, but it seems like the producers are trying a little to hard.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like those either. They are very graphic too. Makes me shudder every time a log cuts the guy in half. They get the point across though. It seems like they do poke a little fun at the risk associated with any part of logging. I would say that rubs me the wrong way the most. Not every person who has gotten injured or killed in a logging accident suffers from a lack of respect for the risks associated with logging. The producers' little depictions of worst case occurences would sometimes have you think so.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Yeah, I don't like those either. They are very graphic too. Makes me shudder every time a log cuts the guy in half. They get the point across though. It seems like they do poke a little fun at the risk associated with any part of logging. I would say that rubs me the wrong way the most. Not every person who has gotten injured or killed in a logging accident suffers from a lack of respect for the risks associated with logging. The producers' little depictions of worst case occurences would sometimes have you think so.


 
Well said. I like the computer generated accidents because they give people a clearer idea of just how accidents happen. The gore is fairly realistic and helps illustrate the immediate results of things gone wrong. Logging accidents usually happen quickly and they almost always involve a lot of physical damage,

But you're right...the computer generated accidents are a bit overdone. Maybe it's subliminal or maybe I'm just reading too much into it but there's almost a cartoon aspect to the accident depictions. 

That's probably in keeping with the general theme of those shows...entertainment before accuracy.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 14, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well said. I like the computer generated accidents because they give people a clearer idea of just how accidents happen. The gore is fairly realistic and helps illustrate the immediate results of things gone wrong. Logging accidents usually happen quickly and they almost always involve a lot of physical damage,
> 
> But you're right...the computer generated accidents are a bit overdone. Maybe it's subliminal or maybe I'm just reading too much into it but there's almost a cartoon aspect to the accident depictions.
> 
> That's probably in keeping with the general theme of those shows...entertainment before accuracy.


 
I agree. I will tell you though, I have been giving this topic quite a bit of thought. It just kind of sneaks up on me.

The gore is not what bothers me. I wince every time they cut to one of those "what if's" because I know that they are true -or can be true, or will be true. Only a matter of time.

I think their portrayal of the origin or cause of an accident is somewhat flawed in that they don't explain that it is what the cutter doesn't see, or know, or is otherwise unaware of that can harm him.
He knows he can fall when high climbing. He knows a springpole can smash his face in. He sees that widowmaker that hangs over his head. What the computer animations don't show is how a cutter compensates for these issues. It is when he misjudges that he can get hurt. Or mistakenly chooses to ignore a potential danger. 

Maybe I am overthinking it. Perhaps I am off track. But, you are right, there are some cartoon undertones associated with them.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> I think their portrayal of the origin or cause of an accident is somewhat flawed in that they don't explain that it is what the cutter doesn't see, or know, or is otherwise unaware of that can harm him.
> He knows he can fall when high climbing. He knows a springpole can smash his face in. He sees that widowmaker that hangs over his head. What the computer animations don't show is how a cutter compensates for these issues. It is when he misjudges that he can get hurt. Or mistakenly chooses to ignore a potential danger.


 
Good point.


----------



## chad556 (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the barber chair one where the cutter makes his back cut while standing directly behind a heavy leaning tree. Or the one where the yarder slides off the road and then violently explodes haha. Definitely a cartoony quality to them.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 16, 2011)

chad556 said:


> I like the barber chair one where the cutter makes his back cut while standing directly behind a heavy leaning tree. Or the one where the yarder slides off the road and then violently explodes haha. Definitely a cartoony quality to them.


 
Ha. I forgot about those. That fellow in the animation sure found out that it is not a good idea to make your back cut while hovering over/behind the tree/saw bar. Especially when he knew the tree was going to chair. Bet he won't do that again.


----------



## flushcut (Apr 16, 2011)

I think they are funny as hell to watch.


----------



## jropo (Apr 17, 2011)

This use to be a family show at my house. Now I send the kids in the other room to play.
When all else fails bring in the blood and guts, fighting, and now K.Y. jelly commercials?


----------

